# Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Coconut Twist



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Just got done trying this in a cob. Cut 3 coins and rubbed them out. I tried to musket ball this and thought I had a good pack job. Took quite a few charring lights to get it going. And at about the halfway point I had to do some poking to loosen it up. After that it seemed to stay lit very well, could have been some help from the winds outside.

I didn't get any coconut flavor to carry over but did have some soapy aftertaste and lingering cigar mouth. I always give things more than one go, but this first shot wasn't too exciting. Kind of indifferent so far.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Saw this one while ordering some different GH blends but was too chicken to give this one a shot. Let us know if you warm up to it after a few more tries.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Ive been smoking this for a long time and havent run across a soapy or sour after taste. How ever I have never tried it in cob but always in a larger size briar. Im a big fan of their twist and ropes, I would give it another shot but give it plenty of dry time.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, no soapyness for me either.

With a name like Sweet Coconut Twist, I was a little reluctant to try this one. I'm not an aromatic smoker in the least but a review I read stated the blend's name was a little misleading...so I gave it a try.

SCT smokes like a very nice smooth cigar. I don't detect any coconut...just good quality tobacco with a hint of sweetness.

Two thumbs up from me!!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Big fan of G&H Coconut Twist. Just wish they would sell this in a ready-sliced form like Black Rope and Brown Rope. It'd be in my regular rotation if it weren't for all the slicing/drying time involved. 

The coconut note is certainly present. But it's not cloying. I'm of the opinion that every pipe tobacco is cased to some extent, so the real question is: Which casings do you prefer? Even "clean" VAs (FVF, Tilbury, etc) have some kind of sugar note. Maybe that's all-natural, maybe enhanced. 

Personally, I can't stand Vanilla or Cherry on anything. I love the subtle cocoa tones of a good Burley blend. And I enjoy many VA, VA/Cav, and English blends. So I'm not a "pure" tobacco purist. 

To me, Coconut Twist is an unusual, and surprisingly subtle, enhancement to a medium-strength G&H rope. There are too few blends that satisfy both a taste for full-strength tobacco, and a nice aromatic top note.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

This stuff is giving me a complex. Yes its my first go with a rope. Tried it again and am not getting something right. I'd say I was cutting the coins into medium thick ribbon. I let this batch dry for close to an hour. Most was starting to get crunchy. I tried to load the cob with the air pocket method. This time I had a B... of a time keeping it lit. It was not windy out, but very humid. I did get one or two good puffs and I think the drying helped with the soapy/aftertaste. But I may have over cooked it trying to get a good light. Not giving up on this yet. I do enjoy the prep, just gotta get a good method to smoke it.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't try this out too much. For most blends, I like it dry...I like this one with a little moisture.


----------

